
Progress Report for the 4D Game “Miegakure” (Hide and Reveal) - MrZeus
http://marctenbosch.com/news/2017/03/progress-report-and-miegakure-videos-viewed-over-1-5-million-times/
======
MrZeus
Plenty of explanation videos about this 4-spacial-dimensions puzzle game!

[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=marc%20ten%20bo...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=marc%20ten%20bosch)

